

The new WebGL Podcast - The Pilot - kinlan
http://thewebglpodcast.com/

======
frou_dh
Very cool. I think WebGL will be what gets me in to JS and client-side
development.

~~~
aerotwist
Hope so! :) Feel free to let me know if you have specific questions, and if I
can flow them into the podcast I will. I'd rather the episodes actually
answered peoples' questions than be based on my hunches as to what's
interesting or helpful.

~~~
frou_dh
Well, I know it's a premature worry for a beginner, but I'd be interested in
the topic of how different (OS, Browser, GraphicsVendor) permutations stack up
in terms of performance and compatibility. Are there any particular sweet
spots or laggards?

~~~
unconed
This site is the gold reference: <http://webglstats.com>

------
mey
Asked @pocketcasts to add it to their list. Enjoying the first episode.

~~~
aerotwist
Thank you!

